# Chieftain Overhang



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

Much is said about overhang and the difficulties it can cause. Can anyone tell me what the overhang is like on a chieftain. I've got one on order but I am now wondering how much space I have on the width of the drive to turn in if the overhang is unduly long. How does it compare with other twin axles.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Stay away from CalMac ferries and you should be fine Bacchus.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bacchus said:


> Much is said about overhang and the difficulties it can cause. Can anyone tell me what the overhang is like on a chieftain. I've got one on order but I am now wondering how much space I have on the width of the drive to turn in if the overhang is unduly long. How does it compare with other twin axles.


I have the Delaware with a motor bike rack attached to the rear, it is not only the left to right swing that you need to be aware of, you will also need to be aware of the "DOWN" swing, if you attempt to go up a steep incline say on a camp site. or when you are getting on a ferry.

Be aware and take it slow, and dont panic just because people are behind you, it is after all your MH and lots of pennies are invested in it.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

seamusog said:


> Stay away from CalMac ferries and you should be fine Bacchus.


Just make sure you use your mirrors lots and take things real easy. After a few trip you'll be fine 

Steve

Hi seamusog

Have you personal experiences of using Calmac ferries with a big overhang? I only ask because I asked this question once before I think, and didn't get alot of feedback.

steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I have pondered the same problem and have so far not taken the plunge. I have thought of tying a plank/piece of wood to my current motorhome to simulate the extra length to see if I could get in and out of my driveway. As you have already bitten the bullet you might as well wait and see now.

peedee


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Hi Steve,yes I have often 'bottomed'out on Calmac ferries,in fact they have planks of timber ready for such emergencies but they will encourage you to 'take a run at it' so that they don't have to get the timber out,lazy sods.I think the tides have something to do with it.As Steco says,be aware turning into or reversing into a steep encline.But not to worry,the steadies bottom out first so you get a bit of a warning before you rip the ar$e out of your van :lol: :lol:
regards,seamus.


----------



## Bacchus (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG what have I ordered!!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Do not panic, just be aware that you have an overhang and watch for it. My friend has an RV with a rear roller to cope with bottoming out, a good idea, I thought, Alan.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

Bacchus said:


> OMG what have I ordered!!


A very nice M/H

Enjoy it and remain aware of the swing/swings

Like wot I didnt.

Wups


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Let the train take the strain its a bit dearer but at lease you won't worry about bottoming out. Our last van was on an alko super low chassis an we hadn't any problems, unlike when we use the ferry. What you can do though is as your driving over that bit of the ramp! instead of straight try driving on the diagonal slowly.

Wobby


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi Bacchus,we have a chieftain, make sure you are aware of using commercial routes as you do not want to go down narrow lanes as there most probably not be anywhere to turn around. The best advise is to use your mirrors especially when turning out of tight places. We live in a small village in a no through road. We drive out and back in to our drive way with 10 inches to spare. Sometimes if there are cars parked opposite it may take a couple of shunts but have always managed with no problem. if you reverse up an incline be ware that the bottom doesn't ground out. As we had to alter our drive and garage arrangements to fit the Chieftain on our drive we also had the drive lowered as it was very steep.
We have had our Chieftain now for 2 years and it has not stopped us going anywhere, and it is a superb vehicle to drive plus with the twin axle it gives you a better load capacity. The reasons we brought the Chieftain is we like the layout and roominess, better load carrying without becoming over weight
Rich


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bacchus said:


> OMG what have I ordered!!


A really nice motorhome !!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Bacchus said:


> OMG what have I ordered!!


Your dream machine.

Take things easy, and don't be overconfident until you get to know your new coach, as that's what it will feel like you are driving. It'll come with practise, and you'll love the experience.

Good luck and Happy MH'ing.

Jock.


----------

